# State record during muzzy season Portage county.



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I was wondering anyone hear of a record buck being killed in portage cty,Rootstown area.One of my friends called and told me about it .I do know of one buck that would come close if it was killed.Some info would be nice ty..


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

only record I know of was shot in the beginning of November with a bow in Portage County. I personally went to see it and man what a freaking giant! He got his mount back last week I went to see it also. Officially scored 179 5/8 and thats only an 8 pt!. I'm sure most of you have seen pics of that one already the hunter was Mike Kemble


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a pic of the Kemble buck that Jiggineyes22 referred to.









I have not heard anything about a recent muzzleloader record myself.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is a dandy 8 point, no matter what killed it. almost puts my little bb to shame. untill i take a bite of my summer sausage,LOL.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

He killed it with a bow hes a friend of mine what it scores now its the second biggest 8 ever killed but it hasnt been offically scored yet. Biggest one in ohio by far


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I went to see his mount last week and he had it officially scored by a certified boone and crocket scorer at 179 5/8 just 3/4" off biggest 8 pt ever


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

oh my thats friggin NICE!!!:! congrats!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Man that is some 8 pointer....one you dream about!!! I'd love to see it in person - it looks massive all the way through too! Only 8 point bucks I've ever seen like that are mule deer


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.bowhunting.com/publisher/Hunting-News/2012/1/11/Mike-Kembles-GIANT-Ohio-Eight-Point-Buck-Falls-Short-of-Record

I got this off my hunting forum I've been apart of and thhis is the story..


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Ohio's new record for an 8 point, not an overall state record. There's 54 bigger typicals on the books.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

There was another buck my cousin sent to me.... said a buddy from a guy that he works with got an absolute monster out of westbranch... don't know if its true or not.... and i dont have the pic anymore but this thing was a freak!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

That's the Portage County crossbow deer taken near where the hole in the horn buck came from isn't it?


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

What a monster 8pt........... I think the Hole-in-the-horn buck was found dead right near Ravenna arsenal if Im not mistaken


----------

